
Uber to Pay $20M to Settle FTC Charges on Earnings Claims for Drivers - flinner
http://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-to-pay-20-million-to-settle-ftc-charges-on-earnings-claims-for-drivers-1484862070
======
celticninja
who is the beneficiary of these fines?

